# New Blood Work(TPO Ab down)



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi guys & gals!!

I hope everyone is feeling as good as they can.

Here are my latest blood work 7/23/13:
*FREE T3: 3.3 pg/mL* _RANGE: 2.0-4.4_
*FREE T4: 1.09 ng/dL* _RANGE: .82-1.77_
*TSH: .006 uIU/mL* _RANGE: .45-4.5_
*FERRITIN: 341 ng/mL* _RANGE: 15-150_
*TPO Ab: 743 IU/mL* _RANGE: 0-34_
*ANTI-Ab: <20 IU/ml* _RANGE: 0-40_

Previous results:
*FREE T3: 3.4 pg/mL* _RANGE: 2.0-4.4_
*FREE T4: 1.11g/dL* _RANGE: .82-1.77_
*TSH: .006 uIU/mL* _RANGE: .45-4.5_
*TPO Ab: 943 IU/mL* _RANGE: 0-34_
*ANTI-Ab: <20 IU/ml* _RANGE: 0-40_

My thoughts is that GLUTEN FREE lifestyle has helped my antibodies to go down. I am still feeling tired like TWO semi-trucks ran me over. So, that is the reason for the ferritin test.

I am on 120 of Amour. My thoughts that the dosage is keeping my FREE T3 & FREE T4 in a range. But that is how my on crazzzy pea brain works. hahaha

Any thoughts?

Thanks for everyone's support!! :hugs:

Any thoughts?


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Eacarz, 
I'm new to this, just found out I have Hashi's, my TPO the end of May was 908. Just wondering if you are feeling any better with your numbers where they are?

cathy


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

catherinelyn said:


> Hi Eacarz,
> I'm new to this, just found out I have Hashi's, my TPO the end of May was 908. Just wondering if you are feeling any better with your numbers where they are?
> 
> cathy


Hi Cathy. 
Welcome to the boards. Everyone here is very very helpful. I have been told(anybody correct me if I wrong) it is when your TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4 numbers are just right. I believe(but I can be way off) but when one has Hashi's, your TPO will always be high. It is when it gets way off the chart combined with other lab results that it can be uber serious.

I really don't know too much about this dreaded Hashi's, but I do read this board tons & get informed this way. I do know this, it is very important to find a good doctor to help you. Most doctors treat the lab results & not the paitents. And don't run the proper lab work that is needed.

I am still feeling tired & the awful brain fog seems never to go away either. I hope other members can chime on your question & on my lab results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi guys & gals!!
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling as good as they can.
> 
> ...


That Ferritin is high; has the doctor commented? Are you taking exogenous iron?

Otherwise, your lab results look good. You could stand a tiny tweak of maybe 1/2 grain (15 mg.) to your current 120 mg (2 grains.) Free T3 is just barely above the mid-range of the range given by your lab. Closer to 75% of that range might be better for you.

Glad to hear you are doing well on the gluten-free diet. I have been on it for about 20 years.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> That Ferritin is high; has the doctor commented? Are you taking exogenous iron?
> 
> Otherwise, your lab results look good. You could stand a tiny tweak of maybe 1/2 grain (15 mg.) to your current 120 mg (2 grains.) Free T3 is just barely above the mid-range of the range given by your lab. Closer to 75% of that range might be better for you.
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing well on the gluten-free diet. I have been on it for about 20 years.


Thanks so much for your suggestion & comments, Andros!! I love this gluten free diet. It actually has made me feel less weighted down mentally & physically...if that makes sense.

I see the dr in a couple of days. So, I will have to get back to you on what she says about the high ferritin level. I was on 135 mg of Amour (that was the last blood work result) and I was *really tired *etc... She thought I might be over medicated and wanted to reduce the dosage to see if that would help. At the same time she ordered iodine test as well. I found out that I had real bad iodine defficiency issue. I asked her if that could be the _part_ cause for my extra tiredness and she said it could be.

So, when I see her in a couple of days, I ask her to increase another 15 mg on the Armour. I was thinking of the increase as well when I saw the lab results. With the new dosage & iodine pills & fixing the ferritin level...I _might be_ a brand new person. :winking0001:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Looking good and making progress! Glad you are sticking with the gluten-free. Whatever you can do to help keep that inflammation down, go for it. I wouldn't be surprised at all if the TPO Ab's came down because of going GF.

I am trying to remember (using my pea brain, haha) if you had testosterone and estradiol tested at some point? Or I may be confusing you with another forum member, if so, my apologies!


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> Looking good and making progress! Glad you are sticking with the gluten-free. Whatever you can do to help keep that inflammation down, go for it. I wouldn't be surprised at all if the TPO Ab's came down because of going GF.
> 
> I am trying to remember (using my pea brain, haha) if you had testosterone and estradiol tested at some point? Or I may be confusing you with another forum member, if so, my apologies!


Back in Feburary, the NP ran whole bunch of test. I did get all the hormones tested as well.

.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

I got back from seeing my NP. She increased my Armour by another 15. So, I will be on 135mg of it.

As for the high ferritin level, she said there are two options. The first option is be on an injectable medication, but the ferritin has to be watched very closely. The second option is give blood. But I guess I would be giving blood often until the ferritin level is back to normal. But I need to find out if this hereditary or non hereditary before the blood bank will let me donate often. In order to find that out, is do a genetic testing. But the insurance does not cover that. (PS Red blood cells were not off the charts, so she is puzzled)

So, we will wait another 8 weeks to see where the level is at. She said to saty away from 'green' veggies & that might help. :confused0031:

Also, I will be on compounded med for my pregnenolone.

Phew, sorry for the long story. I wish there was a magic pill to help to alleviate the symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Thanks so much for your suggestion & comments, Andros!! I love this gluten free diet. It actually has made me feel less weighted down mentally & physically...if that makes sense.
> 
> I see the dr in a couple of days. So, I will have to get back to you on what she says about the high ferritin level. I was on 135 mg of Amour (that was the last blood work result) and I was *really tired *etc... She thought I might be over medicated and wanted to reduce the dosage to see if that would help. At the same time she ordered iodine test as well. I found out that I had real bad iodine defficiency issue. I asked her if that could be the _part_ cause for my extra tiredness and she said it could be.
> 
> So, when I see her in a couple of days, I ask her to increase another 15 mg on the Armour. I was thinking of the increase as well when I saw the lab results. With the new dosage & iodine pills & fixing the ferritin level...I _might be_ a brand new person. :winking0001:


I am stable on 210 mgs. of Armour (3 1/2 grains) so I do suspect if you want to be active in your life style needs and desires, you will need titration for a while.

Remember, the better you feel, the more you do and that is why regular titration about every 8 weeks is important until such time as you are euthyroid (feeling good and functioning at what you consider to be your max.)

The average person should be able to hold down a job, take care of their home, yard and children, run errands and still have time and energy to go walking or to the fitness center a minimum of 5 days a week.

I believe we have a tendency to "forget" what we were capable of "before" we got sick. Sad, but true!


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> I am stable on 210 mgs. of Armour (3 1/2 grains) so I do suspect if you want to be active in your life style needs and desires, you will need titration for a while.
> 
> Remember, the better you feel, the more you do and that is why regular titration about every 8 weeks is important until such time as you are euthyroid (feeling good and functioning at what you consider to be your max.)
> 
> ...


I am at the gym 6 days a week for about 1 1/2 hours, no matter what. Trust me, though if I could sleep all day long. heeheehee I just keep pushing myself to get things done.

It is sooo true what you said about we forgot what we were capable of before we go sick. The other funny thing or sad thing, is that I can't recall a time where I was like... WAHOO, I have tons of energy. heeheehee

Trust me though, I will be throwing a thyroid party once the meds are just right. hugs6


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

eacraz said:


> I got back from seeing my NP. She increased my Armour by another 15. So, I will be on 135mg of it.
> 
> As for the high ferritin level, she said there are two options. The first option is be on an injectable medication, but the ferritin has to be watched very closely. The second option is give blood. But I guess I would be giving blood often until the ferritin level is back to normal. But I need to find out if this hereditary or non hereditary before the blood bank will let me donate often. In order to find that out, is do a genetic testing. But the insurance does not cover that. (PS Red blood cells were not off the charts, so she is puzzled)
> 
> ...


High ferritin levels can cause exhaustion just like low levels, along with joint pains. Elevated levels aren't all that all uncommon, and can sometimes be caused by inflammation. I posted this for another member that also had raised ferritin: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3093720/

I think what your doc meant was dark green leafy vegetables, those known to contain iron like spinach, kale etc. Also watch your cereal if you eat one. Iron fortified cereals tend to be the largest suppliers and something that people with elevated ferritin sometimes don't think about. And, obviously watch your amount of red meats, especially organ meats. No liver and kale for you for awhile.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

StormFinch said:


> High ferritin levels can cause exhaustion just like low levels, along with joint pains. Elevated levels aren't all that all uncommon, and can sometimes be caused by inflammation. I posted this for another member that also had raised ferritin: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3093720/
> 
> I think what your doc meant was dark green leafy vegetables, those known to contain iron like spinach, kale etc. Also watch your cereal if you eat one. Iron fortified cereals tend to be the largest suppliers and something that people with elevated ferritin sometimes don't think about. And, obviously watch your amount of red meats, especially organ meats. No liver and kale for you for awhile.


Thanks for the link!!

Oops, I meant to say leafy green veggies. Kale makes me feel like I should be buoy in the ocean after eating it. :winking0051:


----------

